# Woke up with 1 swollen hand??



## babybx2

When I woke up this morning my left hand was really swollen, it was difficult to clench my fist. It went back to normal after a few hours and my legs, feet and right hand were fine! 

Has anyone else had this before? I am 30 weeks pg with twins! xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I read somewhere that you should always get unsymettrical swelling checked out asap. Can you just call your mw? A quick urine dip and Bp should be enough to put your mind at rest. But don't leave it, and especially don't leave it if you have headaches too. Any serious headaches, go to a&e.

I hope it was nothing, like you laid on it or something! But please double check.


----------



## babybx2

Well I will call midwife tomorrow but they only work on Tues and Thurs I think. I will call the twin midwife at my hospital too and see if someone will talk to me. It is so hard to get someone to talk to about things in an emergency. Thanks hun x


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

yeah I had this is one ankle lol and they asked me to go in and get checked for pre clamsia??? do you not have a day care unit where you could call just now, we had one where we could go day and night at the hospital xx


----------



## babybx2

I really don't know. Tonight I can feel that my hands are feeling hot and a little swollen, I wouldn't be surprised if they are both swollen tomorrow.

My blood sugar level is currently being tested daily due to Gestational Diabetes and my blood sugar levels have been really high today. I feel different today. Just don't feel right. I just don't know who to contact as everyone I see at the hospital seems to make it sound that they are on the end of the phone anytime, but when I need them they are not there!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

If that is the case you need to be seen. Asap - go to your doctor as an emergency appointment or a&e even. It is nothing to do with gd - but I would suspect pre- eclamsia which can be life threatening for all three of you.


----------



## babybx2

I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow. What I don't understand is that about 10 days ago I was diagnosed with really low blood pressure. I thought a symptom of pre-eclampsia was high blood pressure?? Midwife was supposed to call me back today but she didn't!!!

Hopefully I will get it all looked at tomorrow and see what happens from there x


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

I was so worried today as I thought OMG hope I havent terrified that poor girl!!! hope your ok xx


----------



## babybx2

xxClaire_24xx said:


> I was so worried today as I thought OMG hope I havent terrified that poor girl!!! hope your ok xx

lol, well I woke today and both hands were slightly swollen, the right hand went down but the left stayed swollen. I am a little worried about it in case it is the onset of pre-eclampsia but I am hoping the midwife can put my mind at rest tomorrow x


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

maybe and sorry to say it but you might have the start of water retention I was like an elephant with my first, no ankles or wrists :( xx


----------



## babybx2

With my first baby I had oedema and it was absolutely the worst thing ever. It started early and my legs were so painful to touch and I couldn't use my hands much at all. But I seem to have escaped it this time..... or have I???? lol.


----------



## katy1310

Hope you get on ok when you see the midwife. I had pre eclampsia and you're right, high blood pressure is one of the symptoms but definitely get checked out as there are several other symptoms too - protein in the urine, headaches, visual disturbances, swelling, sometimes a pain at the top of the bump.

Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## babybx2

katy1310 said:


> Hope you get on ok when you see the midwife. I had pre eclampsia and you're right, high blood pressure is one of the symptoms but definitely get checked out as there are several other symptoms too - protein in the urine, headaches, visual disturbances, swelling, sometimes a pain at the top of the bump.
> 
> Keep us posted xxxx

Well I have a few things going on that I am concerned about but I have recently been told I have low iron levels and GD adn about 10 days ago low BP????? But I also am getting slight headaches (nothing major), vision a bit blurry, swelling and a terrible pain under my left boob. So I want to be thoroughly checked over really.

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow, thanks hun x:kiss:


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

oh I wish you could get checked out now im worried lol xx


----------



## katy1310

xxClaire_24xx said:


> oh I wish you could get checked out now im worried lol xx

Me too! xx


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

how are you today!!! have you seen the midwife yet xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

I hope it isn't pre-e, it could be carpel tunnel. I hope it goes ok!


----------



## babybx2

Right ladies...... it isn't carpel tunnel as I had that with my last pregnancy, that was awful, it is not like that at all. Well not at the moment.

I went to see the midwife, my BP is normal which is great as it was very low about 10 days ago.

She basically said that she thinks I am doing too much and need to slow down, sit down and put my feet up more. She said everything that I am experiencing is normal, especially for a twin pregnancy at this stage. She said my body is in effect full term with a single baby and most full term mums by now would be sitting doing nothing. Just cos I have 6 weeks to go doesn't mean that my body has lol.

She told me to prepare to go into hospital and have my babies early if I carry on the way that I am!

Thank you all for your concerns xxx


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad to hear nothing serious!! And twins coming early is nothing new. Good luck and rest up.


----------

